
George A. Romero, 'Night of the Living Dead' creator, has died - bdcravens
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/la-me-george-romero-20170716-story.html
======
axaxs
Night of the Living Dead was one of my favorites, and really kicked off the
whole Zombie genre running up to today. RIP Mr. Romero.

Fun fact: NotLD was immediately placed in the public domain upon release, due
to a notice mistake by the distributors, which was required at the time for
copyright.

~~~
bluetwo
Another fun fact. You don't see box sets of all the movies because Romero
always had to raise money from different people so the rights for them (other
than the first) are scattered.

~~~
JKCalhoun
Additionally, his indy "Night of the Living Dead" featured an African American
protagonist when that was just not a thing people were doing.

Such an un-Hollywood ending too. Wow.

~~~
Hasknewbie
Not only that, but Duane Jones got the role solely on merit. The part was not
written with an African-American (or a minority) in mind, but Romero decided
after the fact not to update the script in any way, which gives the film this
odd colour-blind/progressive trait for that time (1968)...

(Mild spoiler below)

...And then post-filming but before its release, Dr Martin Luther King Jr was
shot, giving the film's treatment of Jones character an unexpected tone in
context. Romero mentioned this in one of his interviews to illustrate another
way in which the film was shocking to its audience (beside the then never-
seen-before level of gore in the movie -- something that has gone mainstream
since then and may get lost when watching the movie).

------
seibelj
When I was about 10, I saw Night of the Living Dead and it fully cemented my
love of horror movies. I had watched Tales of the Crypt, Are You Afraid of the
Dark, Twilight Zone, and similar, but NOTLD was incredible. Terrifying,
creepy, realistic... it gave me nightmares and shook me to my core.

Most people who aren't into the genre think that horror is all Jason-style
slasher flicks. Horror is so much more than that. If you want to try something
that I recommend, The Void was just released on Netflix, which is genuinely
scary in a non-slasher way (although it has a lot of that too).

RIP George A. Romero

~~~
kqr2
Are you referring to this movie from 2016:

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4255304/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4255304/)

~~~
seibelj
Yes

------
posterboy
What a truly sad opportunity for zombi jokes. I hope he stays dead!!!

------
acomjean
There is a song by a band called the "sprites" from a while back about him,
its called "George Romero". Perhaps fitting on this sad day.

Its about learning how to survive the zombie Apocalypse because of his zombie
movies.

(fan video of the song.. All I could find)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urvL9wUTg24](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urvL9wUTg24)

" It's the end of the world We could gather half a dozen friends We'd live in
hiding over at JC Penney Construct a wall to keep the mutants out

When it's the end of the world We'd land a helicopter on the rooftop Somebody
breaks in through a boarded entrance Maybe we could make a run for it

I know all I need to know...

I know all I need to do...

I learned everything from George Romero, Dario Argento

Maybe Tom Savini, Stuart Gordon, and Sam Raimi "

~~~
SpikeDad
I'll also toss in "They're Coming to get your Barbara" by No More Kings

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSpvvCK609c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSpvvCK609c)

"Driving slowly

Going to home to see their mother's grave

Walking closely There's an old man who's clothes are decayed

John can see that she's frightened

So he tries to lighten the mood

They're coming to get you, Barbara

They're coming and they'll be here soon

Don't be afraid

They just want your brain

And they're coming to get you"

------
aaron695
I have to admit I think of George A. Romero as like I do Shakespeare.

I didn't like their work but appreciate what they did.

Well Romero's earlier work. His latter movies were just crap.

PS I'm a big fan of the genre of Romero's.

------
SpikeDad
It's a shame that he didn't get more chances to branch out and ended up having
to squeeze his "zombie worlds" to make a living.

Frankly I enjoy Knightriders far more than NotLD. The characters are more
developed and the situation more complex than the zombie movies. I'm sorry
that it doesn't get more play - I almost never see it on TV. Glad I have it on
BluRay - the commentary track is the best part.

------
Graham24
"George. George. They're coming to get y..."

oh, they got you.

------
rwmj
If you like NotLD/etc then try ‘Martin’ which is another Romero film and (IMO)
an underrated classic:

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077914/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_12](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077914/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_12)

~~~
lobster_johnson
The Crazies [1] — about a virus that turns people irrationally aggressive and
paranoid — is also quite good, and it's one of the few instances where the
remake [2] is as good (in my opinion) as the original.

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069895/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069895/)

[2]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455407/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455407/)

------
reustle
Sometimes I wonder if HN needs to have it's own obituaries section.

~~~
jschwartzi
Why does it need to be separate? Romero made movies that many of us enjoyed.

